

Using a Smartphone’s Eyes and Ears to Log Your Every Move - qubitsam
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/516566/using-a-smartphones-eyes-and-ears-to-log-your-every-move/

======
shivaniajmerani
This is so nice and useful information

